# Medical Results



## giles1482 (Mar 19, 2010)

Is anybody else experiencing delays with getting medical results?. I have now been waiting 10 days, and all I get from my sponsoring company is that there is a delay at the hospital/ Minisry of Health.
I don't think a new disease has been discovered in my blood results!.
Any information would be most welcomed.


----------



## pmac34 (Jan 4, 2010)

giles1482 said:


> Is anybody else experiencing delays with getting medical results?. I have now been waiting 10 days, and all I get from my sponsoring company is that there is a delay at the hospital/ Minisry of Health.
> I don't think a new disease has been discovered in my blood results!.
> Any information would be most welcomed.


Hi,

I had mine done last week and received the results later that day. It was arranged by my company PRO and Cost 690AED so maybe this was an express service.


Hope you get a resolution soon.


----------



## giles1482 (Mar 19, 2010)

pmac34 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had mine done last week and received the results later that day. It was arranged by my company PRO and Cost 690AED so maybe this was an express service.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that, I will just have to carry on hassling them!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Unless your Company pays for express service, it can take a while to get the results. When I had my medical done in Dubai nearly 2 years ago, the wait for normal service was 3 -4 weeks, hence my Company for express service to get my visa application moving.


----------



## GlabrousD (Apr 21, 2010)

The Medical Clinic in Safa (Behind the Co-op) does a same-day "VIP" service. It could well be that your company has opted for a more "cost effective" process. Try a polite chat with your HR & PRO if you can get hold of them. Ten days is not an unreasonable amount of time if they're busy.

Also make sure that your visit visa (if you're on one) doesn't expire whilst you're waiting.

Cheers GD.


----------



## jillgrey (Apr 21, 2010)

*newbie too*



giles1482 said:


> Is anybody else experiencing delays with getting medical results?. I have now been waiting 10 days, and all I get from my sponsoring company is that there is a delay at the hospital/ Minisry of Health.
> I don't think a new disease has been discovered in my blood results!.
> Any information would be most welcomed.


I had my medical exam 2 weeks ago and just got the result today, so dont worry too much I think if there is some problem with ur result they should have contacted you sooner. Sometimes the problem is with the courier services.


----------



## giles1482 (Mar 19, 2010)

jillgrey said:


> I had my medical exam 2 weeks ago and just got the result today, so dont worry too much I think if there is some problem with ur result they should have contacted you sooner. Sometimes the problem is with the courier services.


Thanks that puts my mind at ease! I'm starting to learn that the paper process can be a bit slow!


----------



## giles1482 (Mar 19, 2010)

GlabrousD said:


> The Medical Clinic in Safa (Behind the Co-op) does a same-day "VIP" service. It could well be that your company has opted for a more "cost effective" process. Try a polite chat with your HR & PRO if you can get hold of them. Ten days is not an unreasonable amount of time if they're busy.
> 
> Also make sure that your visit visa (if you're on one) doesn't expire whilst you're waiting.
> 
> Cheers GD.


Thanks for your Info, I will be calling 1st thing in the morning!!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

I have to go as well for my tests you can't book you just turn up!! Should be a fun few hours. Place in Knowledge Village


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

giles1482 said:


> Is anybody else experiencing delays with getting medical results?. I have now been waiting 10 days, and all I get from my sponsoring company is that there is a delay at the hospital/ Minisry of Health.
> I don't think a new disease has been discovered in my blood results!.
> Any information would be most welcomed.


You should get them next working day if you have paid.
Normally 690 + 20 document fee.
We send people to a clinic behind Safa park and have always received the results the next working day.


----------

